# Polyphia: MUSE



## thatguyupthere (Jul 30, 2014)

holy  am I exited for this one

Polyphia | MUSE Album Promo - YouTube
anyone else anticipating this new release? they went above their last album for sure.


----------



## gunch (Jul 30, 2014)

Cool guests for sure


----------



## Augmatted (Jul 30, 2014)

I really hope they progress on this album. IMO they could be so much better if they would diversify their harmonic palate. I liked their first release, but it gets really repetitive when they stick to diatonic harmony the whole time, only using Major, Minor, and Lydian.

Take Corelia for example. They are extremely similar to polyphia, yet use many different tonalities, which makes them much more interesting to listen to IMO.


----------



## Cynic (Jul 30, 2014)

they got so many guest artists on this. damn.


----------



## JoeyW (Jul 30, 2014)

The girl who did the artwork also rips


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 30, 2014)

New Muse album this fall: Polyphia


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jul 30, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> The girl who did the artwork also rips



I was surprised to see that Yvette Young did that illustration. Usually you see her doing really cool, more abstract and colorful stuff. I encourage checking out her website. Plus a lot of the bands that she does artwork for kick ass (Theft of October, Escher, etc.)


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jul 30, 2014)

Cynic said:


> they got so many guest artists on this. damn.



it going to be a hot one for sure. 



Augmatted said:


> I really hope they progress on this album. IMO they could be so much better if they would diversify their harmonic palate.
> 
> Take Corelia for example. They are extremely similar to polyphia...



I haven't heard anything in the slightest from Corelia that resembles something Polyphia has put out. but then again, you cant write anything now-a-days without being labeled an unoriginal "djent" band. im not saying you called them djent bands, I'm just exemplifying. 

also I think this album will be way more sophisticated/diverse/versatile than any of their previous releases. they've walked away from the "djent" or metal scene and I feel like they're going into a more virtuosic progressive style. either way, I'm highly anticipating this album!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jul 30, 2014)

I fund-raised their campaign in IndieGoGo for this album. Can't wait for the album and for the t-shirt too!!!


----------



## Augmatted (Jul 30, 2014)

thatguyupthere said:


> it going to be a hot one for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying that Polyphia was unoriginal or "djent" I was just saying that I wish that they would expand their chord pogressions/scales that they use so it isn't all purely diatonic major/lydian/and minor


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 30, 2014)

Am I imagining things or does it sound like the drums are just slightly too high and the guitars are slightly too low in the mix? The snare in particular sounds like it's way higher than the rest of the kit.

Sounds killer regardless, this will probably be way more diverse than their older stuff which is always a good thing!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh .... yes. 

Although I kind of feel like Aaron Marshall and Jakub Zytecki are guesting on literally everything that comes out these days. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jul 31, 2014)

Augmatted said:


> I wasn't saying that Polyphia was unoriginal or "djent" I was just saying that I wish that they would expand their chord pogressions/scales that they use so it isn't all purely diatonic major/lydian/and minor



I know. I said in my comment "I know you aren't calling them djent bands, I'm just exemplifying" 

I also said that I think this album will be much more diverse, versatile, and complex because they've probably gotten a whole lot better since the last album.


----------



## tomsargent (Aug 1, 2014)

JoeyW said:


> The girl who did the artwork also rips




WHAAAAT!!! I really like her playing style. It kind of reminds me of Marnie Stern, who I also really enjoy listening to.


----------



## Ramburger (Aug 1, 2014)

I am so excite. Seriously look at the guests, Aaron Marshal, Chon dudes, Nick Johnston, and Nick Sampson? sign me up


----------



## Malkav (Aug 1, 2014)

The preview track is really sick, though I have to point out the ending chord progression and a little section of that lead guitar line are the same as Outkast's I'm Sorry Miss Jackson


----------



## Sean Ashe (Aug 1, 2014)

It's a great record, far different from their first release. I think it has a little of something for everyone.


----------



## porknchili (Aug 1, 2014)

I think the guys in Polyphia are just crazy talented and great songwriters, but like Augmatted said, they just harmonize everything and it's pretty much the same way everytime. It would be nice to see them experiment with other types of harmonized riffs, but as long as they keep putting out great songs I can't really complain.

Also, James Franco


----------



## Jlang (Aug 4, 2014)

Just released their first song, with a solo from Aaron Marshall, song is called "sweet tea" Everything from Aaron's solo and after is AWESOME imo. His section starts around 1:20


----------



## Khoi (Aug 4, 2014)

I dig it a lot. I'm very happy I contributed to this campaign!

Also for those who contributed, there's the album version of "87" in the Mediafire folder they uploaded while you download "Sweet Tea"


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 4, 2014)

man that song put a huge smile on my face as soon as i turned it on, its just so fun and groovy. im not a huge polyphia fan but i think im going to really like this album


----------



## Forkface (Aug 4, 2014)

They DO seem to be using the same scales for most of their songs

Don't get me wrong, I love their style and what they're doing, but I don't know if I could take a full album of this happiness.


----------



## tmemike (Aug 5, 2014)

I love the single, I hope they experiment with different tonalities and harmonies though


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 5, 2014)

I still can't really vibe with that snare sound but the actual music sounds sick as hell!


----------



## AuroraTide (Aug 5, 2014)

Took 3 tries to get my downloads but it finally worked and these songs are great!


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought it was great!


----------



## anomynous (Aug 17, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9&set=a.1098984293119.13645.1782009063&type=1


I guess the drummer quit a while ago, but it was supposed to be top secret


Warning: A short novel inside. 


TL;DR: Drummer quit, thinks band was making it too much about themselves.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 17, 2014)

That's some heavy stuff but I can't say I'm surprised. People have already speculated that he left the band because he got removed as an admin for their Facebook page and some stuff like that. He's a good dude but I've always felt that his style and drum tones doesn't really fit the rest of the music.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 17, 2014)

Forkface said:


> They DO seem to be using the same scales for most of their songs
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love their style and what they're doing, but I don't know if I could take a full album of this happiness.



These guys seriously need to break out of their mould if they really want to stand the test of time otherwise its going to get really old really quick. I absolutely give them the credit of technical skill but I cant give them any credit on the account of ingenuity or originality.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 18, 2014)

One of the guitarists posted a retort. tim henson



> This part infuriates me greatly. Like I had said, for the last year and a half, Brandon was nowhere to be found. Scott and I handle the writing of material for this band 50/50. Brandon adds his own drum parts. He has had a history of writing things that we were unhappy with, mostly because the parts did not fit. He was more concerned with showing off his own skill rather than doing what fit musically. Here is a prime example of this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVx01HMR98
> 1:46 of Impassion, we all felt that the extreme use of double pedal was unnecessary yet he demanded that it be kept.


This part doesn't surprise me in the least. Some of the power metal drum parts on top of fusion-soloing almost sounds bizarre to me.


----------



## jawbreaker (Aug 18, 2014)

>depressed
>drama
>dontcurr
>....thisshitimout


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 18, 2014)

Says he doesn't want to cause drama -> writes extremely long winded post full of nothing but drama


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone save the posts? I guess I missed it all other than that part of Tim's reply lol


----------



## JoeyBTL (Aug 19, 2014)

"He was more concerned with showing off his own skill rather than doing what fit musically."

Although this may be true, and I do like the new stuff so far better than this older material, it's funny he uses that part as an example in a song where it's nothing but gratuitous soloing in between mediocre djent-core riffs


----------



## Khoi (Aug 20, 2014)

Digital album is out now!


----------



## blakeman8192 (Aug 20, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Digital album is out now!



Where do I buy it!?


----------



## Khoi (Aug 20, 2014)

blakeman8192 said:


> Where do I buy it!?



Oh sorry, the digital download was only for pre-orders it seems.

Listened to the album all the way through -- I thought it was pretty good.

Like others said, I wish they experimented with more tonalities, all the tracks kinda hover along the same spectrum. They're very good at what they do, but for the 2nd album I hope they expand their palette a lot more.

Overall, I'd probably give it *8/10*, mainly due to the repetition of the same style of licks and riffs throughout the album. There are definitely some tasty and face-melting solos all throughout the album, which is a plus if you like shred.


----------



## AuroraTide (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a fun album, bit repetitive like everyone's mentioned but I dig it. Really like how much the guest soloists stick out compared to the band members


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

I was like "Hell yeah, there's a new Muse album coming out!." oh well.

edit - I also saw the 'drummer quit' post and thought, WHAT, why the fjck would he quite Muse, they make 200K per show!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 20, 2014)

Agreed with Khoi, album is a solid 7.5 or 8/10 for me. They do tend to stay around the same tonalities and it's what sets apart some of the replay value of the album for me. The Jungle is the worst song on the record just because the melody is really uninspired to me and whenever the verse/chorus comes on it just makes me wish it wasn't playing. Could definitely have been a great 10 track album without it.

The lead tone on memory doesn't fit the music in the intro, it sounds abrasive and in your face in comparison to the track. A warmer amp would have absolutely made it fit better.

And Baditude is fantastic, definitely my favorite track.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 20, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Agreed with Khoi, album is a solid 7.5 or 8/10 for me. They do tend to stay around the same tonalities and it's what sets apart some of the replay value of the album for me. The Jungle is the worst song on the record just because the melody is really uninspired to me and whenever the verse/chorus comes on it just makes me wish it wasn't playing. Could definitely have been a great 10 track album without it.
> 
> The lead tone on memory doesn't fit the music in the intro, it sounds abrasive and in your face in comparison to the track. A warmer amp would have absolutely made it fit better.
> 
> And Baditude is fantastic, definitely my favorite track.



Dude, those are the exact sentiments I had! I was pretty disappointed with The Jungle, I was most anticipating that track because of Jakub's solo, but it turned out to be the weakest solo out of the entire album in my opinion.

I also didn't like Memory at all, I don't think that approach to a ballad style track worked, same with the tone. It's way too searing for a slow jam of that sort.

Still not sure what my favorite track is, but Baditude, James Franco, and 87 stand out for me.

Also, I regret not getting the tab book


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 22, 2014)

Weird, i find Jakub's solo is so enjoyable and very relaxing to listen to, it's not technically mind blowing, (probably the least technical solo on the album), but the way he phrases is very musical, natural and dynamic. Not stiff/robotic sounding  to me he can make one note count for a million notes 

I think i'm the only one who likes The Jungle 

My favorite tracks are Baditude, Sweet tea, James Franco and The Jungle


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Aug 25, 2014)

Favorite track for me, hands down, is Champagne. That song is just way too much fun!

87-One of my favorite tracks, somewhat reminiscent of their older stuff.

Sweet Tea-Too happy for me, sorry. Especially that it's Aaron's guest track. I miss "old" Intervals Aaron....

Champagne-Best

WAY too many trem chirps!! I also love Jason Richardson & his solo in here is amazing but you have to sit through the trem-chirpy chorus thing to get to it:roll eyes: I also hate how this song ends. Seems very unfinished.

The Jungle-It's okay, though not very memorable and the solo seems somewhat uninspired. Just sorta follows what the song was already doing.

Memory-Boring & slow

Mood Swing-Boring & slow

Hourglass-The album picks back up here & it's great! Actually once of my favorites after listening through a few times

James Franco-Yep, one of the most memorable/funny song names & while the song isn't bad, it's sorta meh in my opinion

Baditude-Very good, very CHON-feeling (duh) song. Cool to see that the guess guitarists seem to have influenced the song overall, rather than just a guest solo.

Finale-IMO, this should have been the FIRST song on the album! So full of energy, this is probably my second favorite after Champagne. Except for the awkward two final notes/beats at the end of the song that don't seem to fit at all.


Overall, I'd give it a 7/10, these kids are still far better guitarists than I'll probably ever be but I honestly enjoyed Inspire more.


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 25, 2014)

JoeyBTL said:


> "He was more concerned with showing off his own skill rather than doing what fit musically."
> 
> Although this may be true, and I do like the new stuff so far better than this older material, it's funny he uses that part as an example in a song where it's nothing but gratuitous soloing in between mediocre djent-core riffs



While that's true (but subjective), I think comparing their guitar playing to the drummer's drumming would be like replacing 85% of every solo they've ever written with just sweeps and random noodly shredding.
There isn't one person I showed Polyphia through the song Impassion that didn't grimace and wonder what the .... was going on when that machine-gun-esque double kick came up over one of the solos. For this type of band, the dude rode the kick way too hard.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Aug 25, 2014)

Holy whammy flutters.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 25, 2014)

Full album is up:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLN0q19AZLbSc_SBpOL-zmb7RzZ5aWsmKy

Lot of music to digest, so it'll take me a few listens but overall, I digs it.

For anyone that got the tab book, they still tune to Drop D for everything?


----------



## narad (Aug 25, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Full album is up:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLN0q19AZLbSc_SBpOL-zmb7RzZ5aWsmKy



"How much fun can I have listening to an hour of pure guitar wankery?", I thought to myself. A lot, apparently!


----------



## tmfrank (Aug 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxOc9yzEAqE

Something my friend and I put together, hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 27, 2014)

Anybody else ordered the tabbook which was up for pre-orders? I checked on the order status website to see why it's taking so long (Merchnow) and can't find anything.


----------



## andyjanson (Dec 27, 2014)

Cyntex said:


> Anybody else ordered the tabbook which was up for pre-orders? I checked on the order status website to see why it's taking so long (Merchnow) and can't find anything.



My tab book arrived about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh ok, I live overseas, so it can take a while.. Fingers crossed! I really want to learn Aviator and Finale.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah I got my tab book a week before Christmas. The book is super awesome and the songs are really fun to play, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 29, 2014)

Clicked on this thread expecting a new Muse album. Found tasteful tech metal. 

I'm not even mad.


----------



## brownsounds (Dec 29, 2014)

Do they still have tab books for sale? I can't seem to find it and I really want to learn champagne. Would anyone happen to have a good tab for it?


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2014)

I jsut got mine.. It was up for pre-orders only, so I'm afraid they won't be selling it anymore.


----------



## brownsounds (Dec 30, 2014)

Cyntex said:


> I jsut got mine.. It was up for pre-orders only, so I'm afraid they won't be selling it anymore.



Really? That's a shame because I would have loved to get my hands on a copy. Someone should upload the tabs so others of us can attempt to learn it!


----------



## andyjanson (Dec 30, 2014)

brownsounds said:


> Really? That's a shame because I would have loved to get my hands on a copy. Someone should upload the tabs so others of us can attempt to learn it!



I'm in the process of copying champagne into gp5 for a friend, so I can link here when it's done. It might be a while though


----------



## brownsounds (Dec 30, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> I'm in the process of copying champagne into gp5 for a friend, so I can link here when it's done. It might be a while though



That would be awesome!  I'll start doing what I can by ear for now.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 31, 2014)

Cyntex said:


> I jsut got mine.. It was up for pre-orders only, so I'm afraid they won't be selling it anymore.



Did you get a physical version of the tab book or a digital download? It seems strange that we wouldn't be able to at least buy a pdf of the tab book.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Dec 31, 2014)

Whoops double post.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Dec 31, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Did you get a physical version of the tab book or a digital download? It seems strange that we wouldn't be able to at least buy a pdf of the tab book.



They were only selling a physical version if I remember correctly. You got the book and a digital download of the album.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Did you get a physical version of the tab book or a digital download? It seems strange that we wouldn't be able to at least buy a pdf of the tab book.




I only got a physical copy ;_;

One guy on YouTube said that he got some PDFs of a few songs when he complained to them about the delay.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 4, 2015)

Polyphia update: They "parted ways" with replacement drummer, OG drummer is back.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see how much mindless double kick he adds to their future music.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, and:


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 5, 2015)

Hopefully the double kick spam doesn't return; after all, Brandon is the drummer on the actual Muse record, not Randy (at least I think so).


----------



## anomynous (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, Brandon was the drummer on Muse.




Good thing he's back, randy wasn't that good live.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe on the next album, they can use something other than major scales all the time. Not everything is happy lollipops and rainbows. A little bit of despair here and there never hurt anyone.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 5, 2015)

As much as I like these guys music, every time they post a video such as the one above with the drummer return announcement the douchebag meter goes up and up!


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 5, 2015)

anomynous said:


> Yes, Brandon was the drummer on Muse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He nailed everything when I saw them.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Mar 5, 2015)

aesthyrian said:


> He nailed everything when I saw them.



Same here... plus he's a cool dude


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 10, 2015)

So they've been signed to Equal Vision Records and are re-releasing Muse. Apparently it's remastered.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 10, 2015)

Remastering an album they released less than a year ago? ...okay...it's not like it was an Enemies of Reality-level butchering.


----------



## metalstrike (Mar 10, 2015)

Is it bad that the only memorable thing about this album for me was Jason Richardson's killer guest solo?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not really sure why they're remastering it either. Seems a little unnecessary. Scott and Tim are endorsed by Ibanez now so I assume they won't be playing anymore Music Man guitars either.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm actually surprised they signed to a label, didn't they say that they didn't want to work with a label in their Indiegogo video?  The remastering is a bit odd, I honestly think it sounds fine the way it is.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 11, 2015)

Should include a bonus track or two for the remaster. Why else would we rebuy it? Sounds fine.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 11, 2015)

Already a remaster version of the album?

When the first album sounded just fine?




wat


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 11, 2015)

^^^ that's what I'm thinking. It's so pointless. Maybe the label required them to do it? Though I wouldn't really see why.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 11, 2015)

Meh. I have my own personal views on why remasters in general are kinda pointless. Of course, exceptions are made for releases that are just a complete audio wreck - Enemies of Reality, for example, as mentioned before.


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 11, 2015)

This is just a quick way for the label to make some money off of an album that was funded by fans. All they are paying for is the remastering. The album they need to remaster is "Inspire", Muse sounds fine.

I did also notice that they are Ibanez endorsers now too. Maybe signing to a label helped them with that and will help them get some bigger tours?


----------



## Valnob (Apr 21, 2015)

So they've streamed the """"remastered"""" version.
I don't hear any difference....
No point in buying it a second time.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 21, 2015)

Valnob said:


> So they've streamed the """"remastered"""" version.
> I don't hear any difference....
> No point in buying it a second time.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't hear a difference between the remastered version and the original. It seems like if they did do any remastering, then the changes were very subtle.


----------



## Alphanumeric (May 21, 2015)

Remaster isn't quite harsh, the bass has been brought up a bit and overall its a bit softer on the ears, less upper mids to the guitars.


----------



## TeeBag (May 22, 2015)

I love polyphia. They are great guitar players and they have accomplished a lot.

But it kind of seems unethical to ask ppl to fund your album then release it on a label afterwards.

In any case, I don't listen to them for their ethical business practices so, I guess, who cares.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (May 22, 2015)

I have it on good authority (direct source) that they'll be using ERG's on the next record. Specifically, Tim will be on 7's and Scotty on 8's.


----------



## DXL (May 24, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> I have it on good authority (direct source) that they'll be using ERG's on the next record. Specifically, Tim will be on 7's and Scotty on 8's.



I really hope they don't go back to djent. As much as I love djent, their music sounds so much more mature and interesting now.


----------



## AuroraTide (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone know when the reissue vinyl is getting shipped?


----------



## dor_vis (Aug 2, 2015)

Any news on that Champagne guitar pro tab?


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Aug 4, 2015)

The minute I decided to purchase their tab book, it was taken off of their store. 

Can't wait to hear their new record.


----------



## aesthyrian (Aug 4, 2015)

DXL said:


> I really hope they don't go back to djent. As much as I love djent, their music sounds so much more mature and interesting now.



I wouldn't worry. They really don't seem to connect with the really old stuff anymore, or even with stuff from Inspire.


----------



## bloc (Aug 4, 2015)

Hope they just keep the chiptune-but-with-guitars stuff going


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 23, 2016)

excuse me for bumping an older thread, but do any of you guys know where I can purchase the download of the latest album?


----------



## anomynous (Jan 23, 2016)

Polyphia Digital Download : POLY : Polyphia


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 23, 2016)

anomynous said:


> Polyphia Digital Download : POLY : Polyphia



Thanks! 
I did find this, but since the artwork looked different I did not realize it's the same album....


----------



## anomynous (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah, they "remastered it" and give it new album art. With that said, it's still Muse, so I'm not sure why it's labeled differently on there


----------

